# Interested in buying resale at WKV...need advice if possible..



## resmd (Mar 9, 2014)

My wife and I have stayed at WKV a number of times as a guest of a friend, just got back yesterday..gorgeous!

We attended the SVO sales pitch, and were offered a resort week 2BR at WSJ for like 38k with yearly maint fees like $2625.  Came with 148,100 SO and various incentives like 80K starwood points and options to buy another 400K points but had to be used by the end of 2015 (100K pts for $1900).

Honestly, I'm not into the points all that much..I'm more into the star options as I CAN plan a week or two vacation, but not sure I'd make much use of the points.  And while I wouldn't mind going to WSJ once in awhile (and understand that it might be hard to get a unit if this is not my 'primary' as I'd only have an 8 month window vice 12 month) I'm more into golf and the WKV has that in spades.

So, I looked resales and found some Platinum+ resales 2BRLO at WKV for like $20-25K with the same 148,100 SO's and yearly maint fees of like $1400..sounds like a better deal, at least for me.

Leads me to some questions, if anyone has some sage advice:

1.  Can any realtor do these 'resales'?  Are they 'tricky' in any way to satisfy Starwood?  I've seen some internet resale sites...concerns?

2. After the sale and transfer of the deed, how long does it take to get recognized as the new owner by Starwood?  How does that happen?

3. Am I treated the same as a resale buyer (other than not being able to convert my options into points) by Starwood?

4.  Am I right in understanding that WKV is a MANDATORY property where star options convey at a resale?

Just found this site, and I have to say, it is more informative than any other I have seen and really discusses the nuances of vacation ownership..many thanks for any and all advice for a 'newbie'!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

If you haven't done so already, you will want to read the Starwood FAQ at the top of the forum, for a good intro. to Starwood and the difference between buying from the developer, and buying resale.



resmd said:


> 1.  Can any realtor do these 'resales'?  Are they 'tricky' in any way to satisfy Starwood?  I've seen some internet resale sites...concerns?



Doesn't have to be a realtor at all:  You can buy on ebay, or from a private owner, or anyone who has a timeshare for sale.  I do recommend that you use a reputable closing company, to  make sure the title is transferred properly.



> 2. After the sale and transfer of the deed, how long does it take to get recognized as the new owner by Starwood?  How does that happen?



The length of time is mostly determined by how efficient the seller and closing company are - I'd say 6 - 12 weeks is average, but a slow seller may take much longer:
1.  Closing company sends you Docs to sign/notarize, and you return them with your $$$.
2.  Closing company prepares and sends new deed to the local recorders office, where the new title is recorded.
3.  Closing company sends a copy of the new title to you, and to Starwood.
4.  Starwood makes the change in their records.  (You can sometimes escalate this by FAXing or emailing it to the Starwood title office yourself.  See Info. in Owner Resources Sticky.)
5.  Within 30 days, Starwood send you a 1 page welcome letter.​


> 3. Am I treated the same as a resale buyer (other than not being able to convert my options into points) by Starwood?



YES



> 4.  Am I right in understanding that WKV is a MANDATORY property where star options convey at a resale?



YES


----------



## resmd (Mar 9, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Hi and welcome to TUG!
> 
> If you haven't done so already, you will want to read the Starwood FAQ at the top of the forum, for a good intro. to Starwood and the difference between buying from the developer, and buying resale.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Denise...I'll be sure to check out the Starwood FAQ also!

Does the seller usually select the closing company and pay the closing costs?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

resmd said:


> Many thanks Denise...I'll be sure to check out the Starwood FAQ also!
> 
> Does the seller usually select the closing company and pay the closing costs?



If you buy from a private individual - it's negotiable.  

If you buy from a Timeshare Broker, or one of the big ebay resellers, they will have someone they want to use - often it's "in-house" or affiliated with the ebay reseller.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Reports on TUG are that Kierland resales (2bd Platinum) have recently been selling in the $17,000 range, although asking prices have upticked a bit based on current listings on www.redweek.com and www.MyResortNetwork.com -- two of the best sites to check.

A broker simplifies the process, especially for a first-time buyer; whether that affects the price is an open question and probably varies case by case.  If you don't purchase through a broker, make sure you use a good, independent escrow company.

You probably want to avoid certain eBay sellers -- including the one who has a two bedroom platinum Kierland currently listed.  Use the "search" function on this board to check out any potential eBay sellers from whom you may consider purchasing; there are numerous horror stories on some of them.  

Starwood is not an obstacle for you; there is no right of first refusal on this property.  Both of my resale Kierland purchases took much less than six weeks to appear in my Starwood account.


----------



## resmd (Mar 9, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Reports on TUG are that Kierland resales (2bd Platinum) have recently been selling in the $17,000 range, although asking prices have upticked a bit based on current listings on www.redweek.com and www.MyResortNetwork.com -- two of the best sites to check.
> 
> A broker simplifies the process, especially for a first-time buyer; whether that affects the price is an open question and probably varies case by case.  If you don't purchase through a broker, make sure you use a good, independent escrow company.
> 
> ...



TY for the response...it is much appreciated.   I buy certain things on eBay,, but a timeshare probably wouldn't be one of them.

Saw a listing in MyResortNetworks from a Samuel Rodriguez...anyone know him?  Says he's a licensed real estate agent..but not sure.  Wandering into the internet to buy things is a bit anxiety producing, but it seems to be commonplace?  LOL


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

Samuel Rodrigues works for Seth Nock who is a Tugger, and a reputable timeshare reseller - here is a short list of reputable brokers who are Tuggers as well.  I'd contact all of them so you get 3 different opinions to compare:

Fred Messreni (TUG user name FredM if you want to send him a pm)
www.timeshare-gallery.com

Seth Nock (TUG user name the same if you want to send him a pm)
www.sellingtimeshares.net

Judi Kozlowski (TUG user name the same if you want to send her a pm)
www.timeshareresalepros.com

Nothing wrong with buying a TS on ebay, but maybe better to use a reputable broker the first time.


----------



## resmd (Mar 9, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Samuel Rodrigues works for Seth Nock who is a Tugger, and a reputable timeshare reseller - here is a short list of reputable brokers who are Tuggers as well.  I'd contact all of them so you get 3 different opinions to compare:
> 
> Fred Messreni (TUG user name FredM if you want to send him a pm)
> www.timeshare-gallery.com
> ...



TY Denise!  Probably just me, but for a timeshare I'll probably go the 'reputable' broker route...at least this first time.

Cannot describe how helpful all here have been...many thanks!


----------



## lizap (Mar 9, 2014)

I would go the reputable broker route, especially given the purchase price.  We purchased about a year ago, and I've noticed prices on Redweek have increased somewhat since then.  I would think you should be able to get one for around 18K (although 3 of the 4 listed on Redweek are 19k and above).  I found sellers reluctant to negotiate price on this unit.   Very happy with WKV and the associated StarOptions.



resmd said:


> TY Denise!  Probably just me, but for a timeshare I'll probably go the 'reputable' broker route...at least this first time.
> 
> Cannot describe how helpful all here have been...many thanks!


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 9, 2014)

resmd said:


> TY for the response...it is much appreciated.   I buy certain things on eBay,, but a timeshare probably wouldn't be one of them.
> 
> Saw a listing in MyResortNetworks from a Samuel Rodriguez...anyone know him?  Says he's a licensed real estate agent..but not sure.  Wandering into the internet to buy things is a bit anxiety producing, but it seems to be commonplace?  LOL



I bought my WKV 2BR plat from him. He's great. Has great closing co also, Duncan realty. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> I bought my WKV 2BR plat from him. He's great. Has great closing co also, Duncan realty.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



So Duncan Realty and Escrow is the transfer/escrow company?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> So Duncan Realty and Escrow is the transfer/escrow company?



Yes. 

Broker.  Samuel Rodriguez/ Seth Nick / Selling Timeshare

Closing. Duncan Realty and Escrow. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 10, 2014)

As others have said - WKV (148.1K SOs) are <$20K, but the days of <$15K are likely gone.  Also gone are the days where WSJ was an impossible exchange.  With the completion of the BV phase, and once the CV phase is complete, the ability to perform an SVN exchange will get easier (based on increase in supply) - with some persistence and flexibility.  Especially with the ability to check on-line SVN availability.  As long as one is not looking to go to WSJ during high+ season.  I am not sure why anyone would go during high+ season unless no other option.  In these cases, or if you want to go every year at a specific time, then it is best to buy there (resale).

I didn't want to deal with the small side (67.1K SOs) WKV - so I bought two 1Bd (81K SOs) WKV VOIs - both through brokers.  The 1Bd (81K) are harder to find and seem to come with a premium, but if used to exchange - they get a 1Bd in HI.  Generally, resales at WKV seem to go smoothly - plus searching for deed/title info on the Maricopa Co site is relatively easy.

If you find a good price on eBay from a reputable seller (and TS transfer company), or find one on RedWeek - you should consider it - as long as you do your due diligence.  On eBay - I would stay away from CJ (because I have seen them do some questionable things) and most certainly stay away from redweeks4less, but otherwise if it saves a few grand - it could be worth it.  Glorian (here on TUG) keeps a list of eBay auctions for WKV (remember, just because an auction ends dosen't mean it sold)


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 10, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> As others have said - WKV (148.1K SOs) are <$20K, but the days of <$15K are likely gone.  Also gone are the days where WSJ was an impossible exchange.  With the completion of the BV phase, and once the CV phase is complete, the ability to perform an SVN exchange will get easier (based on increase in supply) - with some persistence and flexibility.  Especially with the ability to check on-line SVN availability.  As long as one is not looking to go to WSJ during high+ season.  I am not sure why anyone would go during high+ season unless no other option.  In these cases, or if you want to go every year at a specific time, then it is best to buy there (resale).


Sounds about right.


DavidnRobin said:


> I didn't want to deal with the small side (67.1K SOs) WKV - so I bought two 1Bd (81K SOs) WKV VOIs - both through brokers.  The 1Bd (81K) are harder to find and seem to come with a premium, but if used to exchange - they get a 1Bd in HI.  Generally, resales at WKV seem to go smoothly - plus searching for deed/title info on the Maricopa Co site is relatively easy.


Mine certainly did, 


DavidnRobin said:


> If you find a good price on eBay from a reputable seller (and TS transfer company), or find one on RedWeek - you should consider it - as long as you do your due diligence.  On eBay - I would stay away from CJ (because I have seen them do some questionable things) and most certainly stay away from redweeks4less, but otherwise if it saves a few grand - it could be worth it.  Glorian (here on TUG) keeps a list of eBay auctions for WKV (remember, just because an auction ends dosen't mean it sold)


CJ just had a WKV 1BR EOY on eBay that closed at $3,600 seemed slightly low to me but not far off the mark.  Probably that CJ as the seller discount / headache at work there.


----------



## resmd (Mar 10, 2014)

Many, many thanks to everyone for their advice!

I sent a reply via MyResortNetwork to Samuel Rodrigues and am awaiting a reply.

Glad to hear someone else that has dealt with him!

Ray


----------



## resmd (Mar 11, 2014)

Samuel got in touch with me today, and we'll talk later.

Two other people have similar units for significantly more, and they are also contacting me.

Does anyone know of these two individuals or their sites?

Syed Sarmad of AdvantageVaction.com or
Donnie Grillone of sellmytimesharenow.com?

Both are listed as 'Licensed Real Estate Agents'.

Many thanks for any knowledge...


----------



## resmd (Mar 11, 2014)

resmd said:


> Samuel got in touch with me today, and we'll talk later.
> 
> Two other people have similar units for significantly more, and they are also contacting me.
> 
> ...



Ahhh...searching is a wonderful thing...LOL

Answered my own question re: Syed I believe since he's on TUG and his company has a post regarding them.

Can't find Donnie though (yet!)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 11, 2014)

resmd said:


> Ahhh...searching is a wonderful thing...LOL
> 
> Answered my own question re: Syed I believe since he's on TUG and his company has a post regarding them.
> 
> Can't find Donnie though (yet!)



I brought my WKORV OFD from Syed - highly recommend.
I am not sure he deals in non-HI properties.

I brought one of my WKVs (1Bd, 81K SO) thru SmartChoice.
If I were looking for another - I would buy via RedWeek (ask less) or eBay and save the premium.


----------



## resmd (Mar 11, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I brought my WKORV OFD from Syed - highly recommend.
> I am not sure he deals in non-HI properties.
> 
> I brought one of my WKVs (1Bd, 81K SO) thru SmartChoice.
> If I were looking for another - I would buy via RedWeek (ask less) or eBay and save the premium.



Thank you!


----------



## Saaz124 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just completed a WKV resale and it took 5 weeks until I was the owner.  That is really quick.  $4250 + closing for 2BR 81K SO's.  Saved me $15K over direct.  I had just rescinded a direct sale so I had all the developer paperwork.  This helped me verify the unit that I was buying by asking for the correct documents from the seller.  I asked for Exhibit A, an original document that shows the exact vacation interest by unit, season, floating, 2BR etc.  The document I had from the developer looked exactly like the one the seller provided with the same info.  Helped set my mind at ease that I was getting what was advertised.  All in all a good experience.


----------



## resmd (Mar 13, 2014)

Saaz124 said:


> I just completed a WKV resale and it took 5 weeks until I was the owner.  That is really quick.  $4250 + closing for 2BR 81K SO's.  Saved me $15K over direct.  I had just rescinded a direct sale so I had all the developer paperwork.  This helped me verify the unit that I was buying by asking for the correct documents from the seller.  I asked for Exhibit A, an original document that shows the exact vacation interest by unit, season, floating, 2BR etc.  The document I had from the developer looked exactly like the one the seller provided with the same info.  Helped set my mind at ease that I was getting what was advertised.  All in all a good experience.



Thank you Saaz for your input and info...if you don't mmd me asking, who did you use as a agent/broker?

Another question I am now having is...in the transaction year, WHO gets timeshare use or the associated points?  When are Starwood yearly fees due and when do the Options get 'assigned'?

If anyone has answers to these it would be appreciated!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2014)

resmd said:


> Another question I am now having is...in the transaction year, WHO gets timeshare use or the associated points?  When are Starwood yearly fees due and when do the Options get 'assigned'?



Who gets the current usage year is negotiable.  Since the 2014 maintenance fees have already been paid, the owner may already have used the week, or plans to.  Or, he may ask you to reimburse the 2014 maintenance fee if you want it.  If the owner is highly motivated, he may throw in the 2014 usage.

Staroptions are automatically assigned to your ownership every year, but nothing happens with them, unless you make a Staroption reservation.  

If you make a home resort reservation, Staroptions don't come into play at all, because you are reserving your deeded ownership.  Staroptions are only used if you make a Staroption exchange. 

The usage year starts Jan. 1, unless you own a season that starts a different date.

An owner can make a home resort reservation at 12-8 mos. out from check-in, or a Staroption reservation starting at 8 mos. out from check-in.

I probably wouldn't want the 2014 usage this late in the year, because right now the 8 mo. mark is Nov. 13, which means that the prime weeks at the popular resorts have already been reserved.

Of course, another option is to roll the 2014 Staroptions over to 2015 - if you can use double Staroptions in 2015, that's a good option, too.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 13, 2014)

^
If you take 2014. Home resort useages are pretty remote as the only platinum plus weeks left for 2014 are 51 and 52 (by the time you close)  
If you do take it and close pre mid year you can pay $100 and roll the points to 2015 / 16 / 17. This could be good as for the next few years you can make 8-9 day vacations and or an extra week or two somewhere. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Saaz124 (Mar 14, 2014)

resmd said:


> Thank you Saaz for your input and info...if you don't mmd me asking, who did you use as a agent/broker?
> 
> Another question I am now having is...in the transaction year, WHO gets timeshare use or the associated points?  When are Starwood yearly fees due and when do the Options get 'assigned'?
> 
> If anyone has answers to these it would be appreciated!



I bought through Jeanna Diaz at Timeshare Broker Services.  As for the SO's for 2014, they had paid the MF's and would not give me the points without reimbursement.  I was fine with waiting until 2015.  I had concerns about being the new owner and the previous owner possibly staying at WKV later this year.   I was concerned with me being the owner and them trashing a room (I don't think they would) and being held responsible.   Starwood told me this happens all the time and I am not responsible for them at all.  They list me on mystarcentral as the owner for 2015, and assured me that I can make reservations for next winter at the 8/12 month mark.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 18, 2014)

When buying a "Mandatory" Resale - how do the SOs apply towards the next level of Elite Status?  Do you actually have to buy something from SVO to move to the achieved Elite status?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2014)

KACTravels said:


> When buying a "Mandatory" Resale - how do the SOs apply towards the next level of Elite Status?



They don't, unless you buy from the resort, or buy a 2nd week at full retail, from the developer.



> Do you actually have to buy something from SVO to move to the achieved Elite status?



Yes - resales don't count toward Elite Status unless they are "requalified" with a purchase from the developer.

Very simple example:

1) Buy a resale that would be worth 148,100 Staroptions (if purchased from the developer) - $2,000

2)  Buy a week from the developer for $20,000* (148,100 Staroptions)

3)  Starwood "requalifies" the resale week, so you now have 2 weeks and 296,200 Staroptions in the SVN.  The resale now Starpoints and Staroptions.

*You probably can't buy a developer week worth 148,100 Staroptions for $20K, but that is the minimum purchase.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Denise...that's what I thought


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, I think I have a seller and the price is at par with what I expected.

The seller, who owns the unit, has said he's used lttransfers.com  and/or www.resortclosings.com before with good results, but I would be free to select any closing company I'd like.  He said the option for title insurance is up to me, but doesn't see the need since the deed transfers from Starwood..I was always under the impression title insurance was a must..does it provide anything to me other than 'peace of mind'?

Any thoughts from those more seasoned in these matters than me?  many thanks for any advice..


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2014)

resmd said:


> OK, I think I have a seller and the price is at par with what I expected.
> 
> The seller, who owns the unit, has said he's used lttransfers.com  and/or www.resortclosings.com before with good results, but I would be free to select any closing company I'd like.  He said the option for title insurance is up to me, but doesn't see the need since the deed transfers from Starwood..I was always under the impression title insurance was a must..does it provide anything to me other than 'peace of mind'?
> 
> Any thoughts from those more seasoned in these matters than me?  many thanks for any advice..



IMO - if it appears to be a clean sale, then TI is not needed. You can check Titles easily on the Maricopa Co site. I have bought 2 VOIs at WKV w/o TI. I did buy TI for our 1st WSJ VOI, but it was a waste of time and $$.
btw, TI is only as good as the insurer.

I have used Resort Closings w/o issue. The owner occasionally posts on TUG, but usually just to defend himself as TS transfer can naturally be a problem at times because often sellers don't have a clear idea of what they own (and this can cause issues with the TS Broker).


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> IMO - if it appears to be a clean sale, then TI is not needed. You can check Titles easily on the Maricopa Co site. I have bought 2 VOIs at WKV w/o TI. I did buy TI for our 1st WSJ VOI, but it was a waste of time and $$.
> btw, TI is only as good as the insurer.
> 
> I have used Resort Closings w/o issue. The owner occasionally posts on TUG, but usually just to defend himself as TS transfer can naturally be a problem at times because often sellers don't have a clear idea of what they own (and this can cause issues with the TS Broker).



Thanks!  This seller is a real estate agent who personally owns the unit, so hopefully he knows what he owns...:hysterical:  And thanks for the personal note re: Resort Closings.

Since the taxes and fees are paid directly to Starwood, wouldn't an estoppel letter tell you the same thing?  Or would that only deal with issues unique to Starwood and not look at other potential liens?  I'm kind of new to this, so the 'idea' of title insurance appeals to me at this point LOL...especially considering the price.  This isn't a $2500 resale.

What information would I need to search a title in Maricopa County...is that an online site?

Thanks again!


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 1, 2014)

http://recorder.maricopa.gov/recdocdata/

If you know the name of the seller you can look up the deed online.

You can then track back through all the prior deeds to the original sale from Starwood.

If all those transfers are properly recorded (and you are only going back a decade so likely at most 2-3 transfers) then you can skip the TI as you know the full chain of title.

Being as TI is pretty expensive, the research above and skipping TI is worthwhile.


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow..thanks!

I agree, the TI IS expensive...I was quoted like $600.

I'll check that site out...


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

OK..is there someone here that knows the Starwood title lingo as it relates to the 'Vacation Ownership Interest No.'?  I'm going to make one up here in the repeatable pattern and see if it describes what I think it is:

A-FL-19-4301/4302 - FL

A= Annual
FL=floating
19=an 'assigned' week, but it essence it's able to float.  Since it's an assigned week between 1-21, it's platinum?
4301/4302= unit #'s

Searched the seller's name in the database, and the guy owns multiple units at WKV..I would imagine I would need to have him identify exactly which unit he's selling to search the specific title 'back'...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2014)

That is correct. That is a 2Bd LO Plat Season (148.1K SOs) Float
I haven't searched the Maricopa Co Title site in a while - can't help you there.

Ask him to send you a copy of the deed for the VOI he is selling.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 1, 2014)

You are looking for the SPEC/W D which is a Special Warranty Deed so you can filter on that.  Page one of the deed has the interest as you note.
A-19-4301/4302-F
Annual Wk 19 units 4301/2 (both sides of lock off) (for recording purposes) Floating.

Once you find the one for the interest he is selling it will tell you who sold it to him.

Beyond that it is pretty easy.


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> You are looking for the SPEC/W D which is a Special Warranty Deed so you can filter on that.  Page one of the deed has the interest as you note.
> A-19-4301/4302-F
> Annual Wk 19 units 4301/2 (both sides of lock off) (for recording purposes) Floating.
> 
> ...



Thanks again...this place is amazing.


----------



## resmd (Apr 1, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> You are looking for the SPEC/W D which is a Special Warranty Deed so you can filter on that.  Page one of the deed has the interest as you note.
> A-19-4301/4302-F
> Annual Wk 19 units 4301/2 (both sides of lock off) (for recording purposes) Floating.
> 
> ...



OK...

So, he's bought 5 of them over the past 15 months, and sold 2...all 2BRLO's, platinum at WKV.

All 5 of the Spec/W D documents for his 5 purchases list the 'Grantor' as Westin SVO Arizona.

Is he buying them directly from Starwood?  Maybe that is what he means by saying that he didn't think title insurance would be necessary (although he said it was up to me since it's my money) since the units are coming directly from Starwood.  I'm confused. He did say he was more into commercial real estate, but I don't understand why Starwood would employ a middle man when they could just sell these units themselves for a lot more.  What am I missing here or is there some aspect I do not understand? 

I like this guy, I need to give him a call and talk...I feel almost 'dirty' searching all this stuff (but it is public info) and I am a nervous sort when it comes to internet real estate transactions..LOL


----------



## resmd (Jun 19, 2014)

Since I sincerely appreciated everyone's input in this thread, I would like to give an update...hopefully, this will also possibly help some other TUG'er in some way.

The seller (who I met via a RedWeek listing) and I completed the transfer of title for the WKV plat 2BRLO a few weeks ago, and all went smooth!  I have already received my 'welcome letter' from the HOA and was able to establish my account via SVN online where I see the transfer of the SO's to my account.

For anyone's information, we used Resort Closings out of Montana for the transfer/sale, and I have to say, they were nothing short of magnificent to work with...VERY quick also.  The closing agent was Melinda Delgado who was exceedingly professional, prompt and always available to answer questions..if I ever called and got her voice mail, she returned my call the same day every time.  Can't say enough kind things about her and the service received.

Anyway, just thought a follow up was appropriate as thanks for the information and help provided...many thanks again to all.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jun 20, 2014)

We also own at DW as well as WKORV AND WKORVN. We recently purchased two 2bdrm weeks at Vistana Villages resale (mandatory 67,100 SOs each). One was $1,000 and the other was free. We paid the MFs for this year and closed through LT Transfers. We can convert these to two studios at Kaanapali or a one bedroom for about ten days. So buying retail may seem a bargain, but resale offers some great deals. Check out the Marketplace.


----------



## resmd (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

